# Esquema de Ultrasonido



## julxx (Ago 22, 2013)

Hola, Pido su ayuda ya que estoy reparando un ultrasonido. Marca Elemed Us3
El problema es que se quemo una resistencia (literalmente exploto) y no se el valor de la resistencia. He buscado por internet sin exito. Lo unico que se ve en la resistencia es el primer color (azul) y despues esta completamente negra.
Hay alguna forma de saber el valor de la resistencia? Muchas gracias
PD: En el multimetro la resistencia esta muerta (No marca nada) ...


----------



## cupajuti (Ago 23, 2013)

No queda otra que relevar el circuito asociado a la resistencia, deducir su función, e intentar calcular su valor. Luego... probar. Podrías subir un esquema, aunque sea un escaneo de dibujo a lapiz...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 23, 2013)

Amigo julxx, antes de buscar el valor de la resistencia, deberas chequear el resto del sistema, pues lo mas probable es que haya algun cortocircuito causado por algun semiconductor dañado.


----------



## julxx (Ago 23, 2013)

Gracias por sus respuesta. El tema esque no se tanto de electronica como para deducir como funciona el circuito... Mmm a mi me parece que la resistencia se quemo porque la ficha de salida estaba rota (Calculo que entro en corto). La energia sale del Bu426a pasa por una resistencia (La cual no se el valor) y va a la salida. yo creo que se quemo por eso. mas tarde puedo subir una foto del circuito si me pueden ayudar... muchas gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 26, 2013)

y mucho no hay para revisar alli ,seguramente el esquema sera similar a este






algo de teoría para leer sobre nebulizadores
http://www.servisystem.com.ar/nebulizadores.html


----------

